# Anyone have an abutting placenta?



## Sarah Lou 80

Hi all!

I had my 20 week scan today and was told my placenta is abutting the os and I have to have another scan at 32 weeks to check that it's moved up. 

Has anyone else here had this? Did it move up by the 32 week scan or did you have to another scan later on? Interested in hearing your experiences.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Bump!


----------



## mummytobe_93

I've never heard if an abutting placenta, is it the same as placenta previa? When the placenta is covering the cervix? X


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

It's where the placenta is close to, but not covering the cervix so would still need a c section if it doesn't move far enough away. Apparently it usually moves out of the way but I've heard that if you have a posterior placenta (which mine is) then it's not as likely to move as it would if you had an anterior placenta.

I'm trying to not stress about it but I'm a natural worrier and feel better if I know as much as I can about things!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mine was near the cervix and moved. Mine is anterior, but even with a posterior placenta, most of them do move up. Anterior are "more likely" to move, but the odds are heavily in your favor either way. It helps that it's not touching the cervix, too. I wouldn't stress over it, chances are it'll be fine.


----------



## mummytobe_93

I think 99% of the time they move I have two friends who hate placenta previa and both moved. I would say not to worry but obviously that's easier said than done, it will be fine though :)


----------



## Button#

I have a low lying placenta and I'm having a scan on the 9th to check it's moved up. The ultrasound tech said it's very rare for it not to have moved up so not worry. I've also got a few friends who have had the same and they all moved up. I don't know anyone who had to have a c section for low lying placenta.


----------



## Beanonorder

Last pregnancy I had that and I had a posterior placenta. It completely moved out the way and I had a successful natural delivery.


----------



## lucy_smith

I have just been to the midwife for a scan on Saturday due to bleeding. Turns out it is because I have an anterior placenta and a posterior placenta . Is it possible to have both? 
I'm only 13 weeks along so they are hoping that it will move up to allow my baby to come out but it may not so I have a long waiting game to see! 
Reading these comments have put my mined at ease a little but I have been googling everywhere and can't find an answer, can I still sleep with my partner ? Or could this cause harm?


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

lucy_smith said:


> I have just been to the midwife for a scan on Saturday due to bleeding. Turns out it is because I have an anterior placenta and a posterior placenta . Is it possible to have both?
> I'm only 13 weeks along so they are hoping that it will move up to allow my baby to come out but it may not so I have a long waiting game to see!
> Reading these comments have put my mined at ease a little but I have been googling everywhere and can't find an answer, can I still sleep with my partner ? Or could this cause harm?

I would check with your midwife as I know if you've for placenta previa where it covers the cervix, it's advised not to have sex but definitely worth checking with midwife. I haven't seen the midwife since my scan and the sonographer didn't to me to avoid sex or heavy lifting etc but, unluckily for my OH, I'm not in the mood for any of that anyway!!

Never heard of anterior and posterior placenta? I wonder if that means it is covering the cervix then? Definitely worth getting clarification on all of it from the midwife.


----------



## Eurydice

I had the EXACT same situation at my 19 wk scan. Just had the followup scan at 33 weeks and the placenta was so far away from my cervix they didn't even bother to measure it! The midwife said that almost all of the placentas move, so have hope! (Until yesterday I was a bundle of nerves worrying about it nonetheless.)


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

That's reassuring to hear! Thank you! I bet I will be a bundle of nerves nearer the time as well but it's good to have hope!


----------



## fisher640

I'm much earlier than most of you 15w4d but had a bleeding scare this week and they told me I had placenta previa. I know most move out of the way but I'm a worrier by nature so am of course already fretting:wacko:


----------



## Button#

Had my follow up scan today and it had moved up just as the tech predicted.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

fisher640 said:


> I'm much earlier than most of you 15w4d but had a bleeding scare this week and they told me I had placenta previa. I know most move out of the way but I'm a worrier by nature so am of course already fretting:wacko:

I'm a natural worrier too! My friend had placenta praevia and had bleeding and hers moved up and out the way and she had a nice 2 hour labour in the water so think positive!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Button# said:


> Had my follow up scan today and it had moved up just as the tech predicted.

Thanks for updating Button! Glad yours has moved up. I'm starting to relax a bit more about it now. I leave the worrying until the scan date is here!!


----------



## Button#

Good plan. There's nothing you can do about it and you have excellent odds of everything being fine.


----------

